# Ringside : Froch vs Groves



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

With the PPV attracting a load of criticsm, this is clearly going to kick off tonight to regenerate interest, and increase the buzz around the fight.

How exactly do we see tihs going down?


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't buy into froch talkin shit myself looks like bad acting and Groves has got one of them faces u wanna chin, other than that WAR SAINT GEORGE :ibutt


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

I said last week with having a shit undercard a physical or serious verbal altercation could occur 

Just hope groves don't come dressed in some cheap suit with a dodgy tie , or even one of his GG baseball caps


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Fully expecting to see Froch coming across as a total arsehole, with Groves verbally schooling him. Froch catchphrase bingo will be off the charts I should imagine.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

They will try their hardest to drum up interest in this fight by the usual trash talking, shame pretty much everyone sees this fight for what it is. A total mismatch


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

I can see this boiling over tbh, probably why Froch won't shake George's hand too.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Going to be pure cringe. Groves probably talking about Froch's beak, FRoch saying Groves breath smells...


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Going to be pure cringe. Groves probably talking about Froch's beak, FRoch saying Groves breath smells...


Yep. "I'll render him unconcious" "He's disrespected me" "I destroyed him in sparring" zzzz.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

This is gonna be must watch tv I think. Groves will probably be dressed in an oversized suit and colourful tie, verbally pwning Carl "the contradiction" Froch who is gonna take the cringe factor off the fuckin' scale. Looking as stern as ever coming out with the same played out lines. Better get the Froch bingo card out because there's gonna be a lot of talk about little black books and what not, being the consummate professional that he is.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Yep. "I'll render him unconcious" "He's disrespected me" "I destroyed him in sparring" zzzz.


Exactly that with Adam Smith gurning because of how much he loves Froch


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Groves seems to have genuinely riled Froch by not kissing his arse and believing in himself. I think Froch was expecting Groves to thank him for the opportunity.

But yea, it will be OTT with Froch being a cunt and Groves being too witty and clever for him. Groves also plays the victim very well (a la Degale fight) so could do that too.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Numerous mentions of 'Warrior' by Froch and Groves in a Matalan suit


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Come on then, cliche bingo. I'll start..................

Adam Smith: ''There is a genuine dislike here, isn't there?''


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

"A domestic dust-up for the ages"


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

"this is my 11th consecutive world title fight"


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Bryn said:


> "A domestic dust-up for the ages"


:rofl

"mah runs, mah swims, mah cycles, they're all recorded"


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Carl Froch ''I'm going to render him unconscious''.

George Groves: ''I know I can beat him''.

Adam Smith: ''Straddle me Johnny''.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lots of uses of the word "Warrior" and lots of mentions of how this fight "sold out in 15 minutes".

Froch will chat the usual shite about how he's God's gift to boxing and how he knocked Groves down in sparring. Groves will sit there in one of those crappy suits saying how the public "called for this fight" and about how he knows he can beat Froch on the night.

Adam Smith will also sneek many glances at Johnny's pecks.

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Bill said:


> Adam Smith: ''Straddle me Johnny''.


:lol:


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Bryn said:


> "A domestic dust-up for the ages"


:lol: "Mouth-watering."


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

"Benn & Eubank"


----------



## Tywin (Jun 28, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> :rofl
> 
> "mah runs, mah swims, mah cycles, they're all recorded"


"They're all in mah little black book at home, I must have about 50 now."


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

"I am supremely confident...." 
"Glass jaw" 2x


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

"he doesn't deserve to be in the same ring as me"

"boy vs man"


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Heads up: Froch on SSN next hour


----------



## boggyland (Jun 5, 2013)

Booth " let's just say , we have a plan"


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Froch:
"Groves needs to learn some respect, and thats exactly what I'll teach him"
"I come to fight"
"12 hard rounds"


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

"I am a consummate professional"


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

My training a going superb. I record everything to do with my training in a little black book, I was taking a look the other day, I now do 40% more pushes ups now than when I was Groves age.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

"My Rachel cant stand gingers..."


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Think this fight is getting slammed in relation to the card as a whole and the fact it's ppv. Putting that to one side, the fight itself is an intriguing match-up. Froch is the understandable betting favourite with his proven toughness, but I don't understand it being called a mismatch by people. 

It'll go down like it has done so far. Froch looking edgy and that he doesn't want this fight, and Groves looking smug and turning the other cheek.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Groves is Froch's toughest opponent since Ward. He has a real chance.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

_"I used to hang around with black kids and mixed raced kids"

"Did you see me dancing on that show, they call me the Polish Black Man"...

"I have added slickness to my game, i am genetic throw back Johnny, there's black in my family tree brother"_

*Carl Froch.*


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Froch "I've only been beaten by one man"


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Primadonna Kool said:


> _"I used to hang around with black kids and mixed raced kids"
> 
> "Did you see me dancing on that show, they call me the Polish Black Man"...
> 
> ...


:lol: What?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Post Box said:


> :lol: What?


The 1st statement is kinda true, cringe at its finest.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm going to predict;

Top, top level
Robert McCracken MBE
4 time World Champion
Warrior
My legacy


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

'Thats a cracking outfit George, you must give me number of your tailor'


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

"I'm still a young 35"


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

'simple as that' is my call for the most said thing by Froch.

I don't really see how anyone can hate anything Froch is saying about this fight, he's stating it as a mismatch which it is and that isn't exactly good for selling PPVs, Groves isn't in the same league, IMO this has came too soon for him.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Barry Hearn: "Pay-per-view"


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Froch: "Joe Calzaghe avoided me when I was his mandatory."


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I fancy 14 year old girls


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

"I'm defending my castle" :lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves should of come out and been really respectful, proper mind fuck Froch.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves red socks :lol:


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

I really don't think winding Froch up is the right strategy, he's not someone you're going to break mentally.

Groves is going to get punished come fight night.


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

Groves speaking the truth on Froch's previous opponents here.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking yes Groves lad. Got Froch right pissed off :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Groves is destroying him... Froch didnt deny that sparring tale :rofl


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves is fucking schooling Froch big time with words :lol: Adam actually laughed when Groves called Froch "the international superstar"


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Froch just tweeted this:

*Carl Froch* ‏@*Carl_Froch*  16s Don't miss me on Ringside now @*SkySports2HD* very good viewing. Especially the end of the show!? Don't miss it


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

All talk though lads, be different on Fight Night when it really matters.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Groves ain't schooling nobody. Groves is just making a tit of himself.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

groves is going to get knocked out so its all irrelevant

his punch resistance has always been suspect


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

The look on froch's face....Georgie boy lyrically destroying him


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Froch started twitching :rofl

good viewing that


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Froch will absolutely fuck him up, I quite enjoyed there interaction there but I see no way Groves could get a win, even with Booth in his corner, illegal wraps and a baseball bat

Also what was all that he's not Groves promoter stuff about?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Groves is going to look fucking stupid when Froch's hand is raised


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

WhoDatNation said:


> Froch will absolutely fuck him up, I quite enjoyed there interaction there but I see no way Groves could get a win, even with Booth in his corner, illegal wraps and a baseball bat
> 
> Also what was all that he's not Groves promoter stuff about?


short term contract to get this fight made. He will return to warren after i should imagine


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

So Groves has no promoter and a new trainer. Great preparation.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Im interested as to why people think froch will walk through groves?


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Ambrose Mendy...good grief!!


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Fuck off with Barry hearn. Building a brand? No one gives a fuck. Promoters aren't interesting to listen to.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> So Groves has no promoter and a new trainer. Great preparation.


thats wierd, how does booth get away with not signing his fighters but they are always on sky

after groves gets knocked out i wouldnt be surprised if hearn signs degale


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone know if ringside shows are available on the net?


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Im interested as to why people think froch will walk through groves?


Do we really need to answer this mate? Froch is about as battle hardened as it comes against serious high level opposition whereas Groves hasn't fought anyone anywhere near the same level and has shown he can be hurt and put down by much lesser fighters.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Froch fans are rattled talking about what will happen in the ring. Irrelevant. Georgie boy is winning the verbal duel and therefore the event. Stop hating and give George his dues.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Sky and the Hearn's loving of froch dont half make me feel sick sometimes.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Peter said:


> Do we really need to answer this mate? Froch is about as battle hardened as it comes against serious high level opposition whereas Groves hasn't fought anyone anywhere near the same level and has shown he can be hurt and put down by much lesser fighters.


And the last decent technical boxer that Froch fought boxed his ears off and Froch didnt lay a glove on him


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

Stop fiddling with the mic. :fire


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Peter said:


> Do we really need to answer this mate? Froch is about as battle hardened as it comes against serious high level opposition whereas Groves hasn't fought anyone anywhere near the same level and has shown he can be hurt and put down by much lesser fighters.


im just interested thats all mate, i think groves mobility & power will be enough to stop that

i think frochs way of winning this fight is to neutralise groves jab, which is one of the best


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> And the last decent technical boxer that Froch fought boxed his ears off and Froch didnt lay a glove on him


Comparing George Groves to Andre Ward mate? Really?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Im watching on delay, lol..so forced.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

"Just like benn+eubank"


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

getting a bit cringey now

nelson aint helping


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

so so scripted.... definite fight coming before the end...


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Ffs just stop johnny. They're just sitting there quietly and behaving themselves, hardly throwing punches and wrestling on the sofa.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> Ffs just stop johnny. They're just sitting there quietly and behaving themselves, hardly throwing punches and wrestling on the sofa.


you get me :rofl

just chilling on the sofa and hes talking about fake tensions


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope groves digs him just like barrera did to morales


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Peter said:


> Comparing George Groves to Andre Ward mate? Really?


Some people on here appear to be comparing Carl Froch to Sugar Ray Leonard so I thought I'd join in.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Moore training Macklin? Brave brave move.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Golovkin ducking Froch! I've heard it all now


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Im pissing myself at this. If groves beats froch this could be one of the funniest moments in British boxing


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

its coming !


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Im pissing myself at this. If groves beats froch this could be one of the funniest moments in British boxing


:lol::yep


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Deary fucking me, this Ringside is just :lol::roflatsch


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Lmfao "are you gonna cry?"


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Last hurrah to sell this shit.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I have my hands on my face. Fucking hell.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

the hype for that was worse than the hype for tulisa bj video, and just like that it was shit.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

who produces this shit :rofl

cant wait for this fight, i should imagine ill be in the minority in manchester supporting groves


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn i wanted to see it kick off WWE style


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Matthew Macklin is the weirdest fucker man. Changes trainers after EVERY damn fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

will be funny when groves gets knocked out

actually i think a towel will get thrown in when he loses


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rambo said:


> who produces this shit :rofl
> 
> cant wait for this fight, i should imagine ill be in the minority in manchester supporting groves


me and you both mate


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> me and you both mate


I really don't understand this mate

Fight on the road - check
Fight as the underdog - check
Take the hardest challenge available- check
Produces good fights - check

Just because now he bigs himself up, rightly so, people start saying he's arrogant? Well he went out and earned that right the hard way. What else do so called boxing fans want?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl He's piiiiissed.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I really don't understand this mate
> 
> Fight on the road - check
> Fight as the underdog - check
> ...


Ive always supported Carl in his career. I just dont like the way hes turned into a total deluded prick. I also have followed George from the beginning and would love to see Britain with a new superstar at Super Middweight. Regardless of the result Ill carry on supporting both fighters after this event.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I really don't understand this mate
> 
> Fight on the road - check
> Fight as the underdog - check
> ...


:deal


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Groves wants a pissed froch.

He wants the intense physical beast that beat bute,mack and Kessler to become over eager and clumsy.

Groves has to try these things.and with his jab it's conceivable he could take an early lead,so his gameplan is about as good as it can be which is basically trying to rile froch into losing his cool and thus his own gameplan.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Ive always supported Carl in his career. I just dont like the way hes turned into a total deluded prick. I also have followed George from the beginning and would love to see Britain with a new superstar at Super Middweight. Regardless of the result Ill carry on supporting both fighters after this event.


Feel the same way on this one. I'd love both to win if they could...


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

War Saint George! I found that ringside hilarious.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Just watched it, fucking hell, George was really trying everything to get in his grill there...very funny


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Froch crumbled badly. That was uncomfortable viewing.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Im interested as to why people think froch will walk through groves?


Not sure why either. Froch is as unsure of himself as I've ever seen him and Groves knows it. Froch feels he can knock Groves out but Groves thinks he can nail Froch with enough punches he won't see coming like Jermian Taylor did - only Groves hits harder. Froch knows that and although he's confident he can nail Groves himself, he knows this is an extremely dangerous fight he has been railroaded into by Eddie; notice how Froch was making a yawning gesture when Eddie was going on about Groves having other options but then the IBF suddenly made him mandatory without any ...cough...splutter..... help from Edward himself!

Although this is sooner than is ideal for Groves, Froch didn't want this fight at all.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Annihilation from the Saint! 2-0


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Groves is Froch 7/8 years ago. He is bitter Groves is already on PPV at 25 and fighting for a world title in a big fight when It took him years to become a big name.

Froch thinks he's had to work twice as a hard as any other british fighter to get to where he is for some young gun to try and belittle him. Thats why he's so mad.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

When they did the face off at the press conference a few weeks ago I thought Froch totally smashed him.... He was just laughing & smirking at Groves like he was some little insignificant boy..

I'm not sure why he didnt do the same on Ringside.... He's was trying to keep his shit together but failed miserably


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

is there a Video of it?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Peter said:


> I really don't think winding Froch up is the right strategy, he's not someone you're going to break mentally.
> 
> Groves is going to get punished come fight night.


Right or wrong, either way Froch is gonna smash him up :lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Can someone explain what was going on with Froch at the end when Groves was saying "look hes going to cry" Froch kinda just looked so confused and said "whats going on here" then kept asking Johnny if he had a question for him, it was very strange.



Macho_Grande said:


> When they did the face off at the press conference a few weeks ago I thought Froch totally smashed him.... He was just laughing & smirking at Groves like he was some little insignificant boy..
> 
> I'm not sure why he didnt do the same on Ringside.... He's was trying to keep his shit together but failed miserably


To be fair Groves is not use to anevent like the press conference without Booth so he was most likely out of his element a bit, but on ringside he was completely in his comfort zone so he came across a lot better.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Here you go fuckers:





 @Berliner


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

That whole thing came across as forced and cringeworthy. And the Hearns comparing it to Eubank Benn lol.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Man, that got interesting towards the end. The middle was cringey as fuck, but Groves had Froch seriously rattled towards the end there, big time. I've always fancied Groves for this and he is owning Froch verbally. But for some reason I see this playing into Froch's hands.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I think this is going to be closer than most give Groves credit for, I still think Froch will get a late stoppage but I can see Groves winning the early rounds and giving Froch trouble with his movement and he does hit hard so it's not inconceivable that he can hurt Froch. He needs to use foot work and movement a lot throughout though and get in and out, he doesn't have much of an inside game so he should box in and out and try and land counters when Froch leans in with the jab. Froch did look uncomfortable and he does seem to genuinely want to smash Groves, be an interesting fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Worth remembering that Ringside counts for nothing.

Frochy gonna scalp what's left of that stinky ginger napper and ensure that he brushes his teeth from now on.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I used to like Groves back in the day, I routed for him against DeGale but as of late he's got so annoying and arrogant, like someone said above you just wanna chin him, he's so childish and talks out the side of his mouth really pisses me off... I hope Froch puts him alsleep in the first round... George was so cringe worthy on Ringside, he's gotta look back and be embarrassed...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't see how people think George 'won' Ringside, yes Froch was abit pissed off, but not in such away that he's gonna lose concentration...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

NoMas said:


> I used to like Groves back in the day, I routed for him against DeGale but as of late he's got so annoying and arrogant, like someone said above you just wanna chin him, he's so childish and talks out the side of his mouth really pisses me off... I hope Froch puts him alsleep in the first round... George was so cringe worthy on Ringside, he's gotta look back and be embarrassed...


I never liked him, now I dislike him even more :lol:


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I get the impression that Froch isn't so much uncomforted by Groves' ability, more the idea that a guy he sees a young guy, hasn't really achieved anything at world level and seems to be quite full of himself and so calm going into this fight - I think that is what is making Froch unsettled and a little angry.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

NoMas said:


> I don't see how people think George 'won' Ringside, yes Froch was abit pissed off, but not in such away that he's gonna lose concentration...


Exactly mate.All that stuff about "you gonna cry" only made him look a total prick after doing ok in spells.
If people think Ringside is some sort of gauge of how the fights gonna go,then I ask that they send me all their PayPal details so I can put 10 grand in each of their accounts.
I'll need the passwords obviously.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Ive always supported Carl in his career. I just dont like the way hes turned into a total deluded prick. I also have followed George from the beginning and would love to see Britain with a new superstar at Super Middweight. Regardless of the result Ill carry on supporting both fighters after this event.


Hows he deluded though? He's done everything that can be asked of him, he is the biggest name in British boxing and the p4p star. People including myself slate this being PPV as its a total mismatch but "casuals" i know cant get enough of Froch and think this will be guaranteed fun Froch fight, if he fought in America he'd be PPV over there. The passing of the torch is an important event and necessary but Groves is too fragile for a guy like Froch.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Hows he deluded though? He's done everything that can be asked of him, he is the biggest name in British boxing and the p4p star. People including myself slate this being PPV as its a total mismatch but "casuals" i know cant get enough of Froch and think this will be guaranteed fun Froch fight, if he fought in America he'd be PPV over there. The passing of the torch is an important event and necessary but Groves is too fragile for a guy like Froch.


"International superstar?"


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Really bad idea for Groves to wind Carl up like this, I can see this being similar to the Bute fight, with Carl hurting Groves early then going on the attack until he finishes him.

Groves seems confident that he knows how to beat Carl, but of the two guys who actually beat Carl, Kessler basically out fought and out toughed Froch, which we know George won't be able to do. Ward manhandled Froch and roughed him up inside, again George doesn't have those attributes. Groves' defence is leaky, even Paul Smith shook him up with a right hand. I'll watch, but this isn't a PPV worthy fight and I won't be buying the PPV myself, I'll be going down the pub. I personally see it as a mismatch with Froch stopping Groves in 6 rounds. The only way it won't is if Carl has aged really badly in the 6 months since he fought Kessler


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Groves could win if he keeps these verbals up whilst they are fighting. :hey


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> Really bad idea for Groves to wind Carl up like this, I can see this being similar to the Bute fight, with Carl hurting Groves early then going on the attack until he finishes him.


The reason Groves is winding Froch up is because he wants Froch to fly at him like he did at Bute. Groves is a hell of a lot tougher than Bute as most people are, but it seems a lot are writing Groves off as a walking a poppadom whilst seriously overrating Froch.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> I never liked him, now I dislike him even more :lol:


haha i got a feeling he's gonna do an amir khan, turn from a fighter the country like to one they go to see lose...



PityTheFool said:


> Exactly mate.All that stuff about "you gonna cry" only made him look a total prick after doing ok in spells.
> If people think Ringside is some sort of gauge of how the fights gonna go,then I ask that they send me all their PayPal details so I can put 10 grand in each of their accounts.
> I'll need the passwords obviously.


he's like a hybrid cross of haye and adam booth atsch when he was staring at froch he looked like just a twat...


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Froch got owned and seriously wound up there

If groves keeps at him he may well get the froch he wants in the ring


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Canastota said:


> The reason Groves is winding Froch up is because he wants Froch to fly at him like he did at Bute. Groves is a hell of a lot tougher than Bute as most people are, but it seems a lot are writing Groves off as a walking a poppadom whilst seriously overrating Froch.


Is he 'a hell of a lot tougher' than Bute? Based on what? What big punchers has George fought? When Bute fought Carl he'd beaten Andrade, Bika and Johnson. Groves has beaten Johnson and Degale, similar records if you ask me, but Bute had more fights and experience


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Froch on pts


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> Is he 'a hell of a lot tougher' than Bute? Based on what? What big punchers has George fought? When Bute fought Carl he'd beaten Andrade, Bika and Johnson. Groves has beaten Johnson and Degale, similar records if you ask me, but Bute had more fights and experience


A middle of the road fighter like Andrade had Bute out on his feet the first time round and would've won but for a hometown ref. Yes Bute won the rematch but any top fighter doesn't end up in that kind of state against an average fighter at any time and in any circumstance; Andrade being a fighter Kessler treated like a rag doll previous to Bute fighting him. Any boxing gambler worth his salt had the house on Froch dismantling Bute even though Bute was being bigged up in the pre-fight hype. Johnson was like a zombie against Bute and Bika is tough but limited.

You mentioned in your earlier post that only 2 fighters had beaten Froch - one by out toughing him (Kessler) and the other by roughing him up on the inside (Ward). But a lot of people felt Dirrell beat Froch by just pussying about on the back foot and a career middleweight in Taylor floored Froch and couldn't miss until his unreliable engine failed in the last round.

Whilst Groves hasn't fought at the level Froch has I don't see it being a mismatch. Froch has the proven chin but has been easy to hit and people are forgetting how hard Groves hits


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Cringeworthy stuff... you could see Froch thinking to himself "dont bite"... the are you gonna cry bit made me lol though.

Like both fighters which is why i got tickets, but i'll be #teamgroves on the night as he'll need all the support he can get. Plus i like routing for the underdog.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

I get the feeling that Froch thinks he's a lot smoother talker than he actually is, I do cringe when he talks.

On the other hand Groves is a smug bellend and I hope he gets chinned.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> I get the impression that Froch isn't so much uncomforted by Groves' ability, more the idea that a guy he sees a young guy, hasn't really achieved anything at world level and seems to be quite full of himself and so calm going into this fight - I think that is what is making Froch unsettled and a little angry.


Because Froch was known for his humility and down-to-earth attitude regarding himself. If that's the case, then he's even more delusional than he appears.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> "International superstar?"


:deal


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Canastota said:


> A middle of the road fighter like Andrade had Bute out on his feet the first time round and would've won but for a hometown ref. Yes Bute won the rematch but any top fighter doesn't end up in that kind of state against an average fighter at any time and in any circumstance; Andrade being a fighter Kessler treated like a rag doll previous to Bute fighting him. Any boxing gambler worth his salt had the house on Froch dismantling Bute even though Bute was being bigged up in the pre-fight hype. Johnson was like a zombie against Bute and Bika is tough but limited.
> 
> You mentioned in your earlier post that only 2 fighters had beaten Froch - one by out toughing him (Kessler) and the other by roughing him up on the inside (Ward). But a lot of people felt Dirrell beat Froch by just pussying about on the back foot and a career middleweight in Taylor floored Froch and couldn't miss until his unreliable engine failed in the last round.
> 
> Whilst Groves hasn't fought at the level Froch has I don't see it being a mismatch. Froch has the proven chin but has been easy to hit and people are forgetting how hard Groves hits


Andrade in 2009 (or whenever Bute fought him) would be Groves' 3rd best win behind Johnson and Degale. Bika would probably be Groves' best win, or at least 2nd best win. Of course Bute was always overrated, and his chin was talked about long before he fought Froch, but the same has been said about Groves, Anderson hurt him, Smith hurt him and Sierra busted his face up.

Good points about Dirrell and Taylor, but then Groves doesn't have the speed and reflexes of Dirrell, he's not going to make Froch miss as consistently as Dirrell did, he doesn't have that movement. Taylor was a very very good boxer who'd fought close fights with Hopkins, Wright and Pavlik. Far more experience than Groves has.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not supporting any fighter here, I'm neutral but I'm just calling it how I see it, I think Froch will hurt Groves in the mid rounds then attack until he finishes him. Groves doesn't have the toughness of Kessler, or the savvy of Ward to survive when he does get hurt. I'd love to see hard fought even fight, but I just don't think that will be the case.

Who are you picking by the way mate?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Finally watched it. Froch looked like he wanted to turn full-on psycho and smash up the set. Groves has proper wound him up.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Finally watched it. Froch looked like he wanted to turn full-on psycho and smash up the set. Groves has proper wound him up.


He must have definitely went home and smashed rachel to release his frustration. He got fucking annihilated on ringside, i was in disbelief!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Smooth said:


> He must have definitely went home and smashed rachel to release his frustration. He got fucking annihilated on ringside, i was in disbelief!


I don't think he was annihilated, he was just wasn't able to get the upper-hand in the verbals like he usually does. Groves comes across as a right snide who knows how to get people hot under the collar, he did the same with DeGale (who responded to it by going into full on tosser mode).

Froch is clearly an insecure guy. He proper loves having people around him sniff his arse and tell him how great he is. He is great, his achievements prove that. Just his constant need to be treated like some king of British Boxing has annoyed a lot of people who previously liked him for his no-nonsense attitude. Groves knows this and therefore knows exactly what buttons to press.

Whether getting Froch fired up is the right thing to do remains to be seen. He was fired up for Bute cause his career was on the line and he tore Lucian a new arsehole. I do remember Dirrell though gave Froch some stick leading into that fight and Carl was chatting the same talk about how he'd smash Dirrell up in the ring cause he'd annoyed him. Look how that turned out though, Carl fought over-aggressive and was made to look pretty poor. Andre would have romped that fight had he had any bollocks.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> Andrade in 2009 (or whenever Bute fought him) would be Groves' 3rd best win behind Johnson and Degale. Bika would probably be Groves' best win, or at least 2nd best win. Of course Bute was always overrated, and his chin was talked about long before he fought Froch, but the same has been said about Groves, Anderson hurt him, Smith hurt him and Sierra busted his face up.
> 
> Good points about Dirrell and Taylor, but then Groves doesn't have the speed and reflexes of Dirrell, he's not going to make Froch miss as consistently as Dirrell did, he doesn't have that movement. Taylor was a very very good boxer who'd fought close fights with Hopkins, Wright and Pavlik. Far more experience than Groves has.
> 
> ...


Yeah good points there mate. I'm conflicted on this at the mo and won't be betting on this one! I've always liked Groves but this fight just feels like it's too soon - he really needed a toughener before Froch. And that's the thing that's making it difficult for me to wade in on it as without that toughener it's difficult to know where Groves is exactly and have a greater idea on his potential. The other thing that's clouding things for me is that although I respect Froch's toughness I've never really rated him when it comes to the crunch.

If the odd stumble Groves has had can be put down to growing pains then it'll be a cracking fight. The funny thing there is that Ward had similar concerns about his mettle at a similar stage in his career and we now think of him as beast. I do think Groves is tougher than Bute, for instance, but can't be sure whether he will be able to fully withstand Froch if he can't elude most of his punches.

I seem to be in a minority but I'm looking forward to this one more than Froch-Kessler.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

it was surprising to see Froch like that today. Very serious throughout the whole thing, looked wound up, lost for words like he choked under the pressure. Got the feeling that he was caught off guard a little bit. It means very little but it was still interesting to see. I don't get this dislike for Groves. Plenty of worse things have been said and Groves has not actually been that disrespectful. The "are you gonna cry?" thing was juvenile but no more than Froch telling Groves his breath stinks or saying "no chance" when asked about shaking hands, and it did seem to work because Froch looked proper wound up. What else has Groves said that's been so bad? Saying he's gonna knock Froch out? It's hardly crossing the line is it? I mean this trash talking thing is just a bit of fun really and when you have someone who takes themselves as seriously as Froch does, it's easy to push their buttons. It's just not that serious. I mean Froch has insulted the kid's oral hygiene, said no to a simple handshake and wouldn't even look at Groves on ringside so he's hardly got the moral high ground just because Georgie boy said something about him being on the verge of tears. Groves said all he had to do was speak the truth, and he was right. The truth is that after all that trash talking of Calzaghe he now expects Groves to show him more respect as if Groves should be thankful just to be in the presence of the great man. Froch knows this too. He's allowed to say what he wants, he's gonna do this, he's gonna render people unconscious etc but as soon as someone gives it back he doesn't like it. No, towards him everyone should be all smiles and polite like Mikkel Kessler. 

As for the fight, I think Froch stops Groves.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Fuckin delighted Groves wound up Froch so much:lol: Fuck Froch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

Groves got the better of it for me. No doubt.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Groves came across as a prick but the aggressor normally does. I liked the "he's gonna cry" line - proper schoolboy banter that actually did wind Froch up. Froch should have just talked about flooring him in sparring.

As for the fight - Ward and Kessler are pretty much irrelevant IMO. Remember Groves sparred with Dirrell in Miami a little while back, I'm sure they talked about Froch. Groves likes to surprise with his tactics but I think his Plan A is his best opportunity i.e. feints, footwork and fast combinations. 

Let's not forget that Dirrell was more inexperienced than Groves was when he fought (and in many eyes 'beat') Froch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Groves came across as a prick but the aggressor normally does. I liked the "he's gonna cry" line - proper schoolboy banter that actually did wind Froch up. Froch should have just talked about flooring him in sparring.
> 
> As for the fight - Ward and Kessler are pretty much irrelevant IMO. Remember Groves sparred with Dirrell in Miami a little while back, I'm sure they talked about Froch. Groves likes to surprise with his tactics but I think his Plan A is his best opportunity i.e. feints, footwork and fast combinations.
> 
> Let's not forget that Dirrell was more inexperienced than Groves was when he fought (and in many eyes 'beat') Froch.


Froch has also massively improved since the Dirrell fight. But I do think this is a closer fight than people make out. Froch is very much beatable and Groves is more than capable of doing whats needed to beat him.

Find it strange that people don't like this fight. People say Groves doesn't deserve the fight, but really how would a fight against Brian Magee or Marco Periban make a difference. Great fight and I am looking forward to it just like I was to Haye v Fury.

Obviously don't live in the UK so won't have to pay PPV but given the change I defiantly would be going in with a couple of mates. Said for a few weeks its not PPV.....but £15 really isnt the end of the world.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

the best was when Groves goes "Calm down Carl"


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

fuck Froch did look like he was gonna cry as well!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

"Are you alright Carl are you gonna cry?"

"W-w-whats going on here" :lol:

Carl really did look like a fat little toddler about to throw a temper tantrum at any minute wailing into tears, but equally Groves come across as a childish bully tryna impress his mates but they all kinda give it the 'leave it out mate' look whilst he's left laughing on his own. Look how fucking smug he looks fixing his suit at the end there


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

g\Groves wound froch up but he's still getting smashed come fight night and he's just going to look like a smug mouthy twat who can't back up his shit, so in the long run he loses.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought Groves was being a delusional prick when he was ripping apart Froch's record. It reminded me of how Khan likes to talk like an undefeated fighter... Well in this instance Groves was talking like a fighter with a better resume.

I thought Froch should have quickly countered with some 'truths' of his own 

Like

* You lost to DeGale
* you were dead on your feet against Kenny Anderson
* rocked by Smith
* Yet you think you think you can stand up to these (****points at fists*****)

He should have just been laughing him off.

I'm surprise he got so wound up.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ Good points. It matters not, Ginger George is getting smashed.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Seems to me that Froch is more shaken and outraged by the fact that there's a young kid who isn't licking his arse and isn't actually scared of him. Froch is worried by the fact groves actually fancies it. Makes you wonder whether Carl could have done without this :yep

Not sure why Nelson and smith were trying to make it sound like something it wasn't. 'Lets get security I'm worried something might happen'. All while they were just sat there not even raising their voices. All that carry on by Nelson and Smith was embarrassing.

And if I hear Benn and Eubank one more time! :fire


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

I actually reckon Groves can do this.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Yep.

Nelson and Smith were a bit cringe in honesty. Eddie didn't look too comfortable in the middle did he? haha


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

I really find It hard to like Froch sure I respect what he was done but there is confidence and then there is arrogance which Froch's exudes greatly.

I thought Groves came across well and completely shut Froch down verbally It was Calzaghe-Lacy style beat down now In the ring I'm not sure that will replicated but I do think Groves will do a lot better than some think.


----------



## apollocreed (Jun 5, 2013)

groves won a verbal argument, therefore will win the fight!? some people dont half talk some shit.

im really looking forward to this though. i support all british fighters, but froch is my favourite (nottingham bias).

as much as i like groves and think he can go on to a world title, thinks its too big of a step and will get ko'd by the cobra!

if groves win fair play and what a win that would be.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roy Jones Jr's Jab said:


> I really find It hard to like Froch sure I respect what he was done but there is confidence and then there is arrogance which Froch's exudes greatly. I thought Groves came across well and completely shut Froch down verbally.


I'm a Froch nuthugger, but how does this work. Froch hardly said anything while Groves was mouthing off saying playground shit like "are you gonna cry? You look like you're gonna cry?" and so on for about a minute.

George is a grade A cunt.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Wickio said:


> I'm a Froch nuthugger, but how does this work. Froch hardly said anything while Groves was mouthing off saying playground shit like "are you gonna cry? You look like you're gonna cry?" and so on for about a minute.
> 
> George is a grade A cunt.


I know what your saying but the way Froch talks about himself he comes across as nauseating Warrior, this Warrior that, Groves yeah he sounded like a dick at times but he wasn't one bit intimidated and wasn't pandering to Froch's ego by waxing lyrically about Froch's career. That's why I thought Groves came across well he wasn't intimated and actually got to Froch.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

all of this is preplanned bollocks to hype the fight. 12 months ago when this would have been put on the table as a realistic option there would have been an understanding by both fighters that they need to create the type of atmosphere that would make people want to see the fight. all out in the open and discussed, more than likely while they were together. pro sports yo.

ill watch, they are both in good fights normally, should be fun. but im not buying any of this rivalry shite. i remember seeing vids after they spared together and froch was very complementary about him. now all of a sudden their bitter enemies. just business nothing more. all smiles again after the fight.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

raymann said:


> all of this is preplanned bollocks to hype the fight. 12 months ago when this would have been put on the table as a realistic option there would have been an understanding by both fighters that they need to create the type of atmosphere that would make people want to see the fight. all out in the open and discussed, more than likely while they were together. pro sports yo.
> 
> ill watch, they are both in good fights normally, should be fun. but im not buying any of this rivalry shite. i remember seeing vids after they spared together and froch was very complementary about him. now all of a sudden their bitter enemies. just business nothing more. all smiles again after the fight.


no mate you're wrong, there would never have been any kind of sit down 12 months ago, no agreement on how to act in the build up, froch is genuinely agitated cos it grates on him that george is smarter and picks apart his every word, froch is used to being fairly well spoken. I remember Froch being complimentary towards goves after their spar, but its easier to be that way with a one or two fight novice that it is to be that way with someone who is genuinely capable of taking away everything you have. this is real. Yes barry and eddie were hammin it up a bit, but the tension between froch and groves is 100% real.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Really enjoyed Ringside.

Thought it was great entertainment when Groves and Froch were in the studio.

The Hearn's, Nelson and Smith though, why try to create something which isn't there, when there was enough that WAS there? They detracted from it for me. And I usually like Nelson.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> no mate you're wrong, there would never have been any kind of sit down 12 months ago, no agreement on how to act in the build up, froch is genuinely agitated cos it grates on him that george is smarter and picks apart his every word, froch is used to being fairly well spoken. I remember Froch being complimentary towards goves after their spar, but its easier to be that way with a one or two fight novice that it is to be that way with someone who is genuinely capable of taking away everything you have. this is real. Yes barry and eddie were hammin it up a bit, but the tension between froch and groves is 100% real.


is it fuck. we are going to have to agree to disagree. two people who have got nothing against each other hamming it up for the cameras. you only had to see the how the supporting cast acted on ringside last night to see exactly how much this shit is manufactured.

not that i give a shit you understand! its just funny to watch, and to see how easily people are hooked in by it.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Groves wants a pissed froch.
> 
> He wants the intense physical beast that beat bute,mack and Kessler to become over eager and clumsy.
> 
> Groves has to try these things.and with his jab it's conceivable he could take an early lead,so his gameplan is about as good as it can be which is basically trying to rile froch into losing his cool and thus his own gameplan.


I changed my mind on this as I was watching.

I see your point but I'm not so sure that it is the best way to go about things. Not sure how much difference to Froch's style being angry will make. Having just come off the Kessler fight and blatantly being pissed at having to fight Groves, it may have been better for George to be respectful and play his chances down in public. Froch may have looked at it as a routine defence and an easy night. He still probably thinks that but now there is zero chance that he won't be up for it.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

This is like Biggie and PAC all over again. I can easily see this getting out if hand and something tragic happening. Too much hatred. If that's how they act when they are on tv then just imagine what would've happened if they knew there were no cameras or witnesses. 

When a 6'4 rock like Johnny Nelson and a poker face like Adam Smith are visibly uncomfortable sitting so close to these men the it's clear the heat is up a little to high. 

I think both men need supervision and not allowed to be in the same place at the same time until fight night (if both of them make it that far). The last thing British Boxing needs is another Marsh-Warren incident. .

I know people love a grudge match and it's a good way to sell a fight, but it is possible to take that too far and have it blow up in your face. You're dealing with proud fighting men here with a real hatred for each other, and Matchroom and Sky are only egging them on. If this goes wrong there will be blood on Eddie Hearn's hands.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Here you go fuckers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bumpy :happy


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

raymann said:


> is it fuck. we are going to have to agree to disagree. two people who have got nothing against each other hamming it up for the cameras. you only had to see the how the supporting cast acted on ringside last night to see exactly how much this shit is manufactured.
> 
> not that i give a shit you understand! its just funny to watch, and to see how easily people are hooked in by it.


So do you think Froch was pretending to be so wound up just to hype the fight? it looked to me (and the cast) as though Froch was pretending to be at ease, when in actual fact he was more agitated than i think anyone has ever seen him.

Groves has nothing against froch, he just calls him on his shit and for that reason, froch DOES have somethin against groves.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> So do you think Froch was pretending to be so wound up just to hype the fight? it looked to me (and the cast) as though Froch was pretending to be at ease, when in actual fact he was more agitated than i think anyone has ever seen him.
> 
> Groves has nothing against froch, he just calls him on his shit and for that reason, froch DOES have somethin against groves.


:lol: whatever you think mate. i think its 100% hammed up for the cameras. this is being done for the benefit of the ppv numbers.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

raymann said:


> :lol: whatever you think mate. i think its 100% hammed up for the cameras. this is being done for the benefit of the ppv numbers.


I want to know what you think though, do you think Froch was pretending to be so wound up just to hype the fight?


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

raymann said:


> :lol: whatever you think mate. i think its 100% hammed up for the cameras. this is being done for the benefit of the ppv numbers.


Froch just pretended to be extremely agitated and he was completely fine with the fact George humiliated him cos its good for business. come on man, wake up!


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

raymann said:


> :lol:


no answer then.. backed into a corner and all of a sudden your point doesnt stand.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I do think it bothers Froch that there is another UK SMW that is talking loud, he has been telling himself for a long time that he is the force of the division and has taken on all comers, is a warrior etc. and now you have a bit of an upstart in Groves picking his record apart and saying he's been beaten and is limited. I think it has wound Froch up the wrong way but I don't think it's genuine hatred, more just annoyance. 

One thing Groves has done well is to repeat the stuff that people on the forums have been saying about Froch for a while, that he is too arrogant and that he calls himself "an international superstar" and I think that has also riled Froch a bit. I don't think it makes much difference in terms of the outcome of the fight anyway but I don't think it was all for the cameras I do think Froch wants to do a job on Groves.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> no answer then.. backed into a corner and all of a sudden your point doesnt stand.


i think ive been very clear. what do you want me to do, repeat it over and over again. only an idiot would think that these guys actually care about each other rather than the ppv sales. do you work for matchroom? i see whoever operates eddies twitter account has just posted something at the same time as your last posts.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> Froch just pretended to be extremely agitated and he was completely fine with the fact George humiliated him cos its good for business. come on man, wake up!


How did Groves humiliate him? He made a right bellend of himself. :lol:


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I do think it bothers Froch that there is another UK SMW that is talking loud, he has been telling himself for a long time that he is the force of the division and has taken on all comers, is a warrior etc. and now you have a bit of an upstart in Groves picking his record apart and saying he's been beaten and is limited. I think it has wound Froch up the wrong way but I don't think it's genuine hatred, more just annoyance.
> 
> One thing Groves has done well is to repeat the stuff that people on the forums have been saying about Froch for a while, that he is too arrogant and that he calls himself "an international superstar" and I think that has also riled Froch a bit. I don't think it makes much difference in terms of the outcome of the fight anyway but I don't think it was all for the cameras I do think Froch wants to do a job on Groves.


Totally agree, its these 'truths' that wind froch up the most, certainly wasnt prearranged!


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

raymann said:


> i think ive been very clear. what do you want me to do, repeat it over and over again. only an idiot would think that these guys actually care about each other rather than the ppv sales. do you work for matchroom? i see whoever operates eddies twitter account has just posted something at the same time as your last posts.


haha really? brilliant! lol man you are funny ill give you that, 'only an idiot'


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Wickio said:


> How did Groves humiliate him? He made a right bellend of himself. :lol:


Thats not what the majority seem to think. froch looked and acted as such.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> Thats not what the majority seem to think. froch looked and acted as such.


id quit while your ahead pal, ive just had a look through your post history. :lol:

i dont even know why i even give a shit about this ppv stuff, i dont even live in the uk, i live in france, i couldnt pay for it even if i wanted to :lol: fucking internetz man, i need to take a break of something...


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> Thats not what the majority seem to think. froch looked and acted as such.


Froch is always tense when it comes to this stage before a big fight. He'll be ok after he's unloaded some tension on the ginger boy.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Nuts how a face to face can get people arguing.

It matters not a jot.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> Thats not what the majority seem to think. froch looked and acted as such.


You really think? The whole "are you gonna cry?" thing was one of the most embarrassing bits of trash talk I've ever seen.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

raymann said:


> id quit while your ahead pal, ive just had a look through your post history. :lol:
> 
> i dont even know why i even give a shit about this ppv stuff, i dont even live in the uk, i live in france, i couldnt pay for it even if i wanted to :lol: fucking internetz man, i need to take a break of something...


Yes i am ahead, but its your ignorance that put me there!

Whats up with my post history? also, whats it got to do with last night's ringside and the fact you think it was staged?


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Wickio said:


> You really think? The whole "are you gonna cry?" thing was one of the most embarrassing bits of trash talk I've ever seen.


true, very school boy but very effective, cant say it didnt work! froch looked ready to smash the place up!


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> Froch is always tense when it comes to this stage before a big fight. He'll be ok after he's unloaded some tension on the ginger boy.


hes never been THIS tense though, not being able to get his words out etc, he's usually quite well spoken.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> Yes i am ahead, but its your ignorance that put me there!
> 
> Whats up with my post history? also, whats it got to do with last night's ringside and the fact you think it was staged?


total mismatch, shit card. get em on ringside and pretend they hate each other now. like other posters have said it was so cringeworthy, i was watching through my fingers. 'are you going to cry carl' :rofl

a quick look at your post history gives me a pretty good idea why your so passionate about this. you seem very fond of matchroom and their fighters. again, not that i really give a shit.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> hes never been THIS tense though, not being able to get his words out etc, he's usually quite well spoken.


I think you're over analysing.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

raymann said:


> total mismatch, shit card. get em on ringside and pretend they hate each other now. like other posters have said it was so cringeworthy, i was watching through my fingers. 'are you going to cry carl' :rofl
> 
> a quick look at your post history gives me a pretty good idea why your so passionate about this. you seem very fond of matchroom and their fighters. again, not that i really give a shit.


Ahhh right, not particularly, i just think they're doing a better job than old frank, plus if i was so pro matchroom do you not think id be backing up froch rather than saying he was humiliated? just think about it man, take a moment to think before you act and you'll see that there's really nothing ive said thats unreasonable.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> I think you're over analysing.


Maybe, but this stuff counts, just ask bernard hopkins, although it was only an interview and doesnt reflect on how the fight will go, george still came with a plan and executed, froch came with a plan and failed. When's that last time you were embarassed, ill bet you thought about it afterwards, my point is george will surely take confidence from it, whereas it will linger on froch's mind.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> Ahhh right, not particularly, i just think they're doing a better job than old frank, plus if i was so pro matchroom do you not think id be backing up froch rather than saying he was humiliated? just think about it man, take a moment to think before you act and you'll see that there's really nothing ive said thats unreasonable.


are you new to this?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Looked mostly manufactured tripe to me, especially the shite the Hearns , Smith and Nelson came out with. Get security in this will kick off any minute. Benn Eubank all over again.

Looked like WWE for adults and many like it that way it seems.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

The Benn-Eubank thing was cringey as hell. It's a classic 10 years after their return.

How can this be compared, hell Benn-Eubank wasn't even a classic three weeks before they fought.


----------



## ad2560 (Jun 6, 2013)

i thought groves not humiliated froch but ya could tell he was absolutely raging and didn't know where to put himself, i thought it was very funny. there not actors either so ya could tell froch genuinely dislikes groves


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Canastota said:


> Yeah good points there mate. I'm conflicted on this at the mo and won't be betting on this one! I've always liked Groves but this fight just feels like it's too soon - he really needed a toughener before Froch. And that's the thing that's making it difficult for me to wade in on it as without that toughener it's difficult to know where Groves is exactly and have a greater idea on his potential. The other thing that's clouding things for me is that although I respect Froch's toughness I've never really rated him when it comes to the crunch.
> 
> If the odd stumble Groves has had can be put down to growing pains then it'll be a cracking fight. The funny thing there is that Ward had similar concerns about his mettle at a similar stage in his career and we now think of him as beast. I do think Groves is tougher than Bute, for instance, but can't be sure whether he will be able to fully withstand Froch if he can't elude most of his punches.
> 
> I seem to be in a minority but I'm looking forward to this one more than Froch-Kessler.


Would have been great to see him fight Stieglitz, win the WBO then take on Froch in a unification fight. True we don't know how good Groves is, but based on what we've seen I think he's world level, but I think Froch is all wrong for him.

As for rating Froch, I'm with you in that I don't rate him that highly, I think his record is overrated (though he deserves huge credit for fighting the best available), the only top class fighter on there is Andre Ward, and he was beaten easily. Kessler is clearly faded, and he was still able to spin Froch, make him miss and expose his limitations. I just think experience will be the difference here, Froch being too rugged and strong for Groves.

I hope you're right about Groves and this fight, I've always liked Froch but recently his ego is out of touch, people don't like the way George came across so cocky on ringside last night, but I don't like the way Carl has looked down on Groves and dismissed him as though Carl is Muhammed Ali and Groves is a bum. Was interesting to see Carl get so frustrated when Groves was pulling him up on things he said, and criticised him. For those saying it was staged, Carl's frustration looked very real to me


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

I thought Groves "won" the debate if you want to call it that, but these things are utterly meaningless really arent they? Like stare downs, how someones body looks at a weigh in etc. "Pacquiao wont look at Ricky, he must be scared!!" "Look at Lacy's body compared to Calzaghe, he'll batter him!!" etc.

It was good fun though and didnt need Adam Smith's creepy shit.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Just watched it. Groves didn't "win" shit. Froch looked embarrassed by Groves's childish antics more than anything else.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Fucking hell that was intense, Froch looked like he wanted to throttle Groves right there. Groves came across like a immature little bell end.

Did anybody else notice Froch ticking Eddie's neck :lol:


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

raymann said:


> are you new to this?


New to what? the forum? talking boxing? owning you in debate?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

apollocreed said:


> groves won a verbal argument, therefore will win the fight!? some people dont half talk some shit.


Quote anyone in this thread who has said that. Thanks.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

There's enumerating annoyance whether or not they have actual dislike for each other

Shit I've gotten into similar arguments with mates over football, when its one man saying he's gonna fuck the other up when they are actually going to fight (it's not wrestling) its going to be heated to a degree


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

It is obviously them trying to sell the fight as well but both want to win badly for obvious reasons of pride and to be world champion, shows like that do allow them to have a mental stare off and try and get an advantage over the other. Groves and also Virgil Hunter recently have picked up on the fact that Froch is very insecure, I truly believe he is and also that he is not naturally confident in his abilities. McCracken has even backed that up saying that in his amateur career, which wasn't that glittering compared to others, he was always very nervous and he took ages to turn pro as he wasn't sure if he would make it, not the mark of a naturally confident man. 

It's all this stuff that he re-iterates continually almost trying to convince himself, that he is a warrior, will fight anyone, can't be hurt by anyone's power, hits hard, has this amazing record, fights away and is a massive p4p star etc. that makes him seem insecure if you ask me. If you know that about yourself you don't have to roll out all your achievements at every given opportunity and it's also that which has made a lot of people think he is arrogant. I am a Froch fan and a lot of the things he says about himself if not all of them are pretty much true but he doesn't have to wank on about it all so much it's not how a "warrior" should need to conduct themselves. 

I think Groves was hitting a bit of a nerve saying that stuff to Froch and also that Groves seems confident will get to Froch I think but Froch also had his say and it doesn't count for an awful lot in the ring. Froch came back from his loss to Ward and battered Bute after losing the Super 6 Final which must have taken something away from him mentally so I wouldn't be too concerned about what Groves said but he did definitely upset him in my opinion.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> Would have been great to see him fight Stieglitz, win the WBO then take on Froch in a unification fight. True we don't know how good Groves is, but based on what we've seen I think he's world level, but I think Froch is all wrong for him.
> 
> As for rating Froch, I'm with you in that I don't rate him that highly, I think his record is overrated (though he deserves huge credit for fighting the best available), the only top class fighter on there is Andre Ward, and he was beaten easily. Kessler is clearly faded, and he was still able to spin Froch, make him miss and expose his limitations. I just think experience will be the difference here, Froch being too rugged and strong for Groves.
> 
> I hope you're right about Groves and this fight, I've always liked Froch but recently his ego is out of touch, people don't like the way George came across so cocky on ringside last night, but I don't like the way Carl has looked down on Groves and dismissed him as though Carl is Muhammed Ali and Groves is a bum. Was interesting to see Carl get so frustrated when Groves was pulling him up on things he said, and criticised him. For those saying it was staged, Carl's frustration looked very real to me


Yeah it's a bit rich people taking Groves to task for being arrogant and winding Froch up when you consider some of the shite Froch has come out. The thing that Froch has been banging on about that I've found most annoying is him continually bragging about dropping Groves in sparring. Have always found that kind of thing bad form; what goes on in sparring should stay there.

It was interesting that when Adam Smith gave Groves the chance to say how well he'd done in sparring against Kessler prior to the Froch-Kessler fight Groves declined to do so. That showed a hell of a lot more class than Froch has done with his sparring bragging. And even then Groves turned that on Froch as it sounds like Groves was straight back up and carried straight on after he was dropped anyway.

Froch is definitely riled and this is simply a deliberate act from Groves to get under his skin in the hope he will tear at Groves like he did at Bute. That's when we'll find out if Groves really is tough enough for this one.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought Froch looked pissed off and genuinely angry, which will not necessarily be a bad thing for his performance, because it shows he has has been through one hell of a hard training camp. Froch is still the favourite here and I think he knows what it takes to get the W.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Groves is Froch's toughest opponent since Ward. He has a real chance.


Can't agree. Froch was an underdog against Bute.

Some people thought it'd be Carl's last fight.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

So Groves is Carl's toughest opponent since Ward? Revisionist history bullshit. The majority favoured Bute before their fight, and I think a lot of people were split ahead of the Kessler rematch also. Groves is Froch's toughest fight since his last fight.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Froch was favoured by the majority over a faded Kessler in the rematch

But most bought into the bute hype despite him getting chinned by Andrade , in one of the most corrupt fights ever


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Froch was favoured by the majority over a faded Kessler in the rematch
> 
> But most bought into the bute hype despite him getting chinned by Andrade , in one of the most corrupt fights ever


A fight he avenged emphatically, stopping a very tough fighter in Andrade.

There was more reason to buy into the Bute hype ahead of the Froch fight then there is to believe the hype currently surrounding George Groves. And yes, whilst Froch may have been favoured over Kessler ahead of their rematch, the vast majority wouldn't have been surprised if the result went the other way.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> A fight he avenged emphatically, stopping a very tough fighter in Andrade.
> 
> There was more reason to buy into the Bute hype ahead of the Froch fight then there is to believe the hype currently surrounding George Groves


Nobody was questioning Bute's offensive capabilites. Yes Bute chinned Andrade in the rematch, but no proper champion gets in to the state he did in their first fight. Kessler had previously monstered Andrade.

The hype behind Bute going into Froch-Bute was stupid as the level of competition Froch had faced running into that fight in comparison seemed to be totally overlooked. Anybody who gambles on boxing regularly would not have been able to overlook Bute-Andrade I; yes any fighter can have an off night but that fight had already totally exposed Bute's soft underbelly.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

> Nobody was questioning Bute's offensive capabilites. Yes Bute chinned Andrade in the rematch, but no proper champion gets in to the state he did in their first fight. Kessler had previously monstered Andrade.


There have been many instances throughout history where great fighters, well established champions, have been on the cusp of being knocked out late on in world championship fights. The idea that "proper champions" don't get hurt, stopped, or saved by the referee is ridiculous. There are countless examples. In boxing, a sport where the objective is to render your opponent unconscious, anything can happen. It's not an exact science.

One might argue that Lennox Lewis has no claim to being considered a "proper champion" because he was knocked spark out on two occasions against lesser competition. What's important is that he avenged those defeats, just like Lucian Bute set the record straight in his rematch with Andrade. It's to Lucian's credit as a fighter that he was able to redeem himself.



> The hype behind Bute going into Froch-Bute was stupid as the level of competition Froch had faced running into that fight in comparison seemed to be totally overlooked. Anybody who gambles on boxing regularly would not have been able to overlook Bute-Andrade I; yes any fighter can have an off night but that fight had already totally exposed Bute's soft underbelly.


By the same token, one might have pointed at Froch's less than convincing wins over the likes of Jermain Taylor and Andre Dirrell for reasoning why he might fall short against someone of Bute's quality. It's all relative. Fighters have good nights and they have bad nights. It's difficult to condemn Lucian Bute to mediocrity because he struggled against Librado Andrade when he absolutely hammered him in a rematch.

So yes, there was reason to question Lucian's world class credentials, but there were also reasons to question Carl Froch's. But to downplay the victory now by claiming Groves is a tougher match is purely revisionist history.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Groves is knocking Froch out.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Groves is knocking Froch out.


:stonk


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> The idea that "proper champions" don't get hurt, stopped, or saved by the referee is ridiculous. There are countless examples.
> 
> One might argue that Lennox Lewis has no claim to being considered a "proper champion" because he was knocked spark out on two occasions against lesser competition. What's important is that he avenged those defeats, just like Lucian Bute set the record straight in his rematch with Andrade.
> 
> But to downplay the victory now by claiming Groves is a tougher match is purely revisionist history.


I'm not saying Groves is a tougher test. We won't know that til after the fight.

Any fighter can get sparked, that's blindingly obvious. But Bute was roughed up over 12 rounds by an average fighter in Andrade who isn't exactly a puncher. Bute wasn't sparked out like Lennox Lewis - he just unravelled over 12 rounds against a mediocre fighter like 'proper' champions tend not do.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Does this really deserve 15 pages? All it told us is that Groves is better at speaking than Froch. It tells us nothing about the beating Froch will likely put on the younger man.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Does this really deserve 15 pages? All it told us is that Groves is better at speaking than Froch. It tells us nothing about the beating Froch will likely put on the younger man.


I was surprised at the interest myself.

But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

The thread has digressed from the title. I was discussing the fight itself which is relevant to the title since those 2 fellas will end up fighting. 

Then again some folk are happier with a 40 page thread about whether someone is a nonce or not so bound to be some complaints.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Canastota said:


> I'm not saying Groves is a tougher test. We won't know that til after the fight.
> 
> Any fighter can get sparked, that's blindingly obvious. But Bute was roughed up over 12 rounds by an average fighter in Andrade who isn't exactly a puncher. Bute wasn't sparked out like Lennox Lewis - he just unravelled over 12 rounds against a mediocre fighter like 'proper' champions tend not do.


So you didn't watch the fight then? Bute was well ahead on the cards before the knockdown in the 12th in his first fight with Andrade. It had been a one-sided contest up until that point.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> So you didn't watch the fight then? Bute was well ahead on the cards before the knockdown in the 12th in his first fight with Andrade. It had been a one-sided contest up until that point.


Bute was hanging there against a truly mediocre fighter who he never truly 'got off him'. And yet Bute still unravelled at the end like he'd been in 12 round war. Just underlines my initial point


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Canastota said:


> Bute was hanging there against a truly mediocre fighter who he never truly 'got off him'. And yet Bute still unravelled at the end like he'd been in 12 round war. Just underlines my initial point


Bute got caught at the end of the fight, a fight he was dominating. These things happen. Again, what's important is that he won the rematch in decisive fashion.

You seem to be making the point that the Andrade fight, the first one, was enough reason to doubt Bute's world class credentials. I totally agree with you. But a poster here suggested that Groves would be Froch's toughest test since Ward, an opinion you seemed to agree with, and I'm saying that's revisionist history. Bute was being touted as maybe the best Super Middleweight in the world along with Andre Ward before he was dismantled by Froch. Groves hasn't really fought a great fighter at this point and yet he's already had to overcome adversity at least twice. There's little reason to suggest he'll be a tougher fight than Lucian Bute or Mikkel Kessler.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> But a poster here suggested that Groves would be Froch's toughest test since Ward, an opinion you seemed to agree with, and I'm saying that's revisionist history.


Oh right yeah can see where you're coming from. What I was saying is that when it comes to the crunch I feel Groves is a tougher guy than Bute. I didn't mean that to endorse someone who implied that Groves is coming into this fight carrying greater, or in fact, anywhere near the title level credentials of Bute and certainly not Kessler. I think things got tangled up in a discussion of the merit of Bute!

I do think Groves has more mettle than Bute though, but we'll only know what kind of challenge this iS for Froch after the fight. I mean Froch could blast Groves out of there, it could be a tremendous scrap or Groves could catch and hurt Froch. I think the latter is what people are overlooking to be honest. I think any outcome is possible in this one and that's why I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Didn't anybody else notice this (watch Froch's hand):


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lmao, creepy.


----------



## Tywin (Jun 28, 2013)

Froch and Eddie are definitely having an affair.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: He's done a interview has Carl over at Live fight. Called him ''Gormless George'' :rofl. But he still maintains that Groves sat motionless when Carl beat up Bute unlike Booth who celebrated. Good honest interview..

Not sure i can post, It's over at Live fight as mentioned.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

The twitchy leg stroke, fake throat clear and arm stretch around Eddie. Classic teenage lothario in the cinema move from Froch. Just needs a box of popcorn on his lap with his dick inside to share with his lover.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This was a better encounter than any HBO face-off. 

Some articles said Froch got a verbal beat down. Froch was visibly uncomfortable, especially when his losses were mentioned but Groves was effectively nipping at Carls heels rather than showing he could posture the champ. 

Froch got the last laughing showing poise and his experience. Froch clearly wanted to open up but he kept his cool said what came to say and didn't back up, he simply showed his status as the champion.

Groves acted kind of childish in comparison but he is an interesting character as well as a decent fighter. I don't expect him to rattle Froch at all, his best weapon is his speed and elusiveness but he will have to put in the fight of a lifetime to beat Froch. he is too inexperienced and ineffective as a puncher to beat up Froch. The speed is a worry but once Groves feels what it's like to get hit by a powerful puncher he won't be nearly as keen to initiate the attacks.


----------

